# Engine in limp mode!



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

The ol' 3.6 q7 had a loss of power and the engine light came on, last time they said all they had to do was reset the software. Now its happened again.
Is this a serious problem or not?


----------



## jexp (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Engine in limp mode! (concord01)*

had the same problem, not something they can fix with a computer diagnostic. had to replace a screw/bolt that backs out of the engine block. it has happened in a couple of the v6 q7. dealership had for about two to three weeks to fix...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Engine in limp mode! (concord01)*

It really depends on what the problem is. There are many reasons including the 3.6L oil sump issue that could cause this symptom. You need to find out what the actual diagnosis is. The fault codes should be stored in memory with an exact time stamp when it was recorded


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Engine in limp mode! (jexp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jexp* »_had the same problem, not something they can fix with a computer diagnostic. had to replace a screw/bolt that backs out of the engine block. it has happened in a couple of the v6 q7. dealership had for about two to three weeks to fix...

I just had the same exact problem with my Q7 company car. Only problem is that I kept driving and eventually the timing chain jumped and I bent the valves = new engine needed.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Engine in limp mode! (Red Baron Golf)*

The oil pump bolt problem for 06-07 3.6L engines is bigger than you guys think. Check this thread and chime in (it's open to anyone who has a 3.6L engine):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3462993


----------

